# Fairfield / New Haven County Connecticut Looking For Players...



## Epicurus88 (Nov 18, 2004)

Starting a new D&D 3.5 game.  May be hosted in the town of Fairfield.  Might also, perhaps, be hosted in the City of New Haven.

Looking to gather mature gamers (age unimportant, maturity is) to commit to a weekly D&D game.  Time and day to be decided as more players show interest, but as it is, the days and times I'm free are Saturday afternoons, Sunday afternoons/evenings, Tuesday evenings, or Thursday evenings. 

Interested parties can post here or email me at eric8853@optonline.com

I've got 2 or 3 potential players so far.

If you can access the messageboards at Meetup, i have a larger post with more detail here: http://dnd.meetup.com/90/boards/view/viewthread?thread=900633


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 18, 2004)

Heh.

That's my old stomping grounds.  I used to live in Newtown.

None of my old gaming buddies live there anymore, though.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 20, 2004)

I went to high school in Fairfield, actually. Epicurus, come to Anonycon (www.anonycon.com) the first weekend of December! It's in Stamford, and should have lots of locals.


----------



## devilish (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi Epicurus!

I'm in New Canaan, but pretty packed up schedule-wise.
Would love to play if things lighten up.

Plse keep me posted,
-D


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 21, 2004)

Heya,

My schedule is fairly tight, as well, but I can make time for it.  I work late nights but have Fridays and Saturdays off.  What time will the game run on Saturdays?

I just read the post on the other forums and am very interested.  I haven't played in about 6 months and am itchy to play again.  Also, I have DM'ed for over 10 years and would be willing to run.  The only issue is that I will be away for about 1 Saturday every other month but I will know which one it is waaaay in advance.  During the summers my schedule opens up considerably as I work a basic 9-5 from May-August.

This all sounds complex but if the game is good (sounds like it would be) than I go out of my way to make time for it.  The last 3 groups I had broke down in no part due to my schedule.  I was always up for playing.

I’ll be going to GenCon SoCal this year so I won’t be around at the start of December, but after that I am free.

Let me know.  Take care.

- Matt


----------



## Epicurus88 (Dec 1, 2004)

Just a bump and an update... I've decided on which day I'll be running the game... turns out Thursday is the best bet.  

So, anyone local who can game Thursday nights from 7 to about 11?


----------

